# Need advice on a suitable bow press



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm posting this in the history talk forum because I need a bow press suitable to work on older compound bows. 

I have a collection of 30 plus bows from the early seventies to the nineties. I'm in the process of repairing, rebuilding and tuning them. I need a good press to work on all these bows.

I know there are a lot of members on this forum who have worked with the older bows and who might know what to look for in a press.

I have a bowmaster portable press, but it doesn't work on many of the older bows (cable is too short) and it is very awkward to use anyhow. I want to upgrade to a bench type press, but am unsure of which press to buy. I don't want to spend a lot of money only to find out the press wont be compatible with most of my bows. 

Thanks in advance
Dave


----------



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Found a press that I like.


----------

